# pudelpointer seat



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

I installed the pudelpointer seat on my pontoon. Hope it works out.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Sweet- never worked out for mine - if it saw a bird it was in the water.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Id be worried about it jumping off then scrambling to get back on, with some claws on an inflatable.
But I swear every time I'm on my toon that I hear a leak...


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

Well thanks for the confidence. I plan on trying tomorrow so i will let you know.


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

So I fished today. The fishing wasn't great but my pup rode on the pontoon pretty well. She hung on for a long time. She did eventually jump off. But it was for a really good stick.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Good first outing- Now you just need to tie a PP streamer


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

good job. looks like I have a new project.


----------

